# MA EMT patch



## medichopeful (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a pretty stupid question.  I researched it online, but didn't really find any definitive answers <_<

Which is the correct sleeve for the MA EMT patch?  Right sleeve or left sleeve? I have to sew mine on at some point.

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 31, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a pretty stupid question.  I researched it online, but didn't really find any definitive answers <_<
> 
> ...



Usually your state patch goes on the right, because your service patch goes on the left.  But your employer could be different.  I don't think there's a hard and fast rule.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 31, 2010)

Ditto with EMSLaw. I keep a US flag on my left shoulder and my NR patch on the right. Although that's from working at the hospital, so I didn't have a service patch, and my jacket has velcro spots on both sleeves


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 31, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Ditto with EMSLaw. I keep a US flag on my left shoulder and my NR patch on the right. Although that's from working at the hospital, so I didn't have a service patch, and my jacket has velcro spots on both sleeves



Okay thanks you two.  I don't have a service patch either, so I'm replacing it with a flag.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 31, 2010)

Our WA state patch goes on the left chest. I'm not sure if that is just a regional thing or a statewide thing. We have a unique situation because we wear our service patch on our right sleeve and the county sheriff's office patch on the left. But even AMR down in Spokane Co. wears the state patch on their left chest.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 31, 2010)

Again, especially in MA, training always goes on right, affiliation on left. Make sure, though, if you are putting a flag on your left that it is facing the correct direction.
What are you putting a patch on, if you aren't working? FYI, in MA, wearing a patch gives you a duty to act... and that isnt always a good thing...


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 1, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Again, especially in MA, training always goes on right, affiliation on left. Make sure, though, if you are putting a flag on your left that it is facing the correct direction.
> What are you putting a patch on, if you aren't working? FYI, in MA, wearing a patch gives you a duty to act... and that isnt always a good thing...



Thanks.  I do know about the flag thing.  Stars facing forward, running TOWARDS the scene.  Not retreating B)

Didn't know about the duty to act with the patch on, but that's not really a problem as I'd only be wearing it while working.

As far as working goes, there's a misunderstanding.  I AM working as an EMT, but my agency (campus EMS) does not have it's own patch.  I'm replacing it with an American flag.

Thanks!


----------



## MRE (Apr 1, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Again, especially in MA, training always goes on right, affiliation on left. Make sure, though, if you are putting a flag on your left that it is facing the correct direction.
> What are you putting a patch on, if you aren't working? FYI, in MA, wearing a patch gives you a duty to act... and that isnt always a good thing...



Can you cite a source for the duty to act if wearing a patch?


----------



## medicdan (Apr 1, 2010)

No, I cannot. After some research, I cannot find any sources. Let it stand now as "Dan thinks it can end up causing more problems then it helps".


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2010)

When I lived in NM, being identifiable as an EMT was pretty much an automatic duty to act. not sure about up here though


----------



## MRE (Apr 1, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> No, I cannot. After some research, I cannot find any sources. Let it stand now as "Dan thinks it can end up causing more problems then it helps".



Ok, I wasn't saying I don't believe you, just that if we could find something I would like to post it at my dept for everyone else to see.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope the patch is at least an attractive one.


----------



## dmc2007 (Apr 4, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> No, I cannot. After some research, I cannot find any sources. Let it stand now as "Dan thinks it can end up causing more problems then it helps".



I too have heard that wearing anything with a star of life on it in MA gives you a duty to act.  Although likewise I can't cite a source.  

Regardless of the law, if you are identifiable as an EMS provider, be prepared to act should the defecation hit the air displacement device.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 4, 2010)

dmc2007 said:


> I too have heard that wearing anything with a star of life on it in MA gives you a duty to act.  Although likewise I can't cite a source.
> 
> Regardless of the law, if you are identifiable as an EMS provider, be prepared to act should the defecation hit the air displacement device.



Which is a very good reason to not be identifiable  I'd prefer to just be able to walk away


----------



## mikeN (Apr 8, 2010)

Typically the MA EMT patch is on the right shoulder, but I've seen it on the left on some services.    The duty to act thing is only if you are on the clock in MA.  I could be in my uniform before/after work and walk past an unresponsive person in a grocery store with no repercussions.   Now the court of public opinion may think otherwise.


----------



## Raf (Apr 21, 2010)

Here in Mass, normally the EMT patch is on the right shoulder.

Cataldo is the only exception I know of, they have it on the left... just like Armstrong likes to be the only service in Mass with a rear-side window.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rule #1:  The fewer people who know what you do for a living, the better when what you are trained to do might make you either look like a cold-hearted :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: (refusing to help) or put you at risk of legal repercutions, infection or other sorts of dangers.  

Rule #2:  If I'm off duty, I only intervene if I like the person in question or feel sorry for them.  I don't care if it's my own brother (using him as an example of a waste of space) laying on the ground dying...I don't get involved unless I have to or have a good reason to do so. 

I even warned my girlfriend when I started dating her that when I'm not at work, I don't provide medical care (unless one of the criteria previously mentioned is met) so she might find herself in a situation where I either get the hell out of there or stand idly by and just watch the ensuing debacle if I can't get away.  She knows not to question my judgment calls on this sort of thing and has not the few times I've passed on offering aid since we started dating.  That said, I will almost always render aid to an injured animal should I be able to get to it safely.  

I've personally never understood why someone would wear a patch while off duty but there are a lot of screwballs in this field.


----------



## mikeN (Apr 23, 2010)

Raf said:


> Here in Mass, normally the EMT patch is on the right shoulder.
> 
> Cataldo is the only exception I know of, they have it on the left... just like Armstrong likes to be the only service in Mass with a rear-side window.



The last truck that was purchased with the side window was in late 2005.  It cost extra to have that put in, but that is being done away with for privacy and cost.  

Lifeline and Trinity have them too, but the Lifeline trucks that have them used to be Trinity trucks.  I know there is one more company that has the sid window, but it is slipping my mind.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 24, 2010)

Rear side window? The window on the door or the window behind the bench seat on type 3s?


----------



## dmc2007 (Apr 24, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Rear side window? The window on the door or the window behind the bench seat on type 3s?



Picture the window mounted above the bench seat in a box, but mounted on a Type II instead.


----------



## EMTXMNR (Mar 12, 2011)

rolleyes:





medichopeful said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a pretty stupid question.  I researched it online, but didn't really find any definitive answers <_<
> 
> ...



There is no standard in MASS. for which shoulder the EMT patch must be worn on.  This is up to the service that you work for.  As far as the Paramedic patch, in MASS. you CANNOT wear this patch unless you are a MASSACHUSETTS registered/certified paramedic.  MASS> does not have reciprocity with other states (Florida) and does not recognize the National Registry.  So, unless you are actually certified as an EMT or Paramedic (EMT-B, EMT-I or EMT-P) in MASSACHUSETTS, you cannot wear any of the patches.  As far as a duty to respond/act, not in MAS.  You only have a duty to act & respond if (A) You are actually ON DUTY  and (B) You are in your actual service area. For example, if you are based out of Boston, and you are in Sprinfield on a transport (either ALS or BLS) and you witness or on-site something, you do not have to stop.  I don't agree with it, but that is the way the law is interpreted in MAss.  I can't find the link of the law, but if you contacvted MA OEMS they could confirm this thr:huh:u their legal dept.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

EMTXMNR said:


> MASS> does not have reciprocity with other states (Florida) and does not recognize the National Registry.  So, unless you are actually certified as an EMT or Paramedic (EMT-B, EMT-I or EMT-P) in MASSACHUSETTS, you cannot wear any of the patches.



Unless you're talking about "if you show me a card from out of state, we'll give you out card" type of automatic and absolute recopricity, what you said isn't completely accurate. At the EMT level, NREMT certification is viewed as course completion requiring a written and practical exam. On the other hand, out of state licensure only requires a written exam. 

Also, are there any states that allows you to advertise as an EMT or paramedic unless you are licensed in that specific state? Being a bystander and administering first aid doesn't count.


----------



## EMTXMNR (Mar 12, 2011)

*Reciprocity*

In Massachsetts, you cannot function as an EMT-B, EMT-I or EMT-P unless you take the Massachsetts certification exams.  If you are certified in another state at any level, you may "challenge" the Mass. EMT Exams (at that level or lower), by taking the practical and witten exams, in that order.  You must first pass the practical exam, then you are eligible to take the written exam.  If you pass both you will then be granted certification at the level you have applied for.  Massachusetts does not grant automatic reciprocity with any other state if you are certified there.  Mass. does not recognize the National Registry.  For example if you are a certified Paramedic in Texas and you come to Massachsetts and want to work here, regardless of the Texas EMT-P or NREMT-P you possess, Massachusetts requires you to first challenge their practical and written exams prior to beign certified here.  If you are an EMT-P in another state, you can challenge the EMT-P in Mass., or if you prefer, you can take the lower levels (EMT-B, EMT-I....I don't know why you would, but you can).  I don't know how it works in other states, but I know that is how it works here.  I have been involved in EMS in Mass. with OEMS for over 25 years....been involved with these exact scenarios hundreds of times.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 12, 2011)

EMTXMNR said:


> In Massachsetts, you cannot function as an EMT-B, EMT-I or EMT-P unless you take the Massachsetts certification exams.


Just like every other state. You can't get recioprocity in California, for example, without being NREMT certified since the NREMT is the de facto state exam. 



> If you are certified in another state at any level, you may "challenge" the Mass. EMT Exams (at that level or lower), by taking the practical and witten exams, in that order.  You must first pass the practical exam, then you are eligible to take the written exam.  If you pass both you will then be granted certification at the level you have applied for.


Negative. If you've passed a practical in the state that you're licensed in, then you do not have to take a practical exam in MA. I did not have to take a practical exam when I moved from CA to MA back in 2007 for grad school (technically I got reciprocity at the end of 2008).
Note the first 2 paragraphs under "requirements" from the following document
http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/ar/2_236_basic.pdf



> Massachusetts does not grant automatic reciprocity with any other state if you are certified there.


As with every other state. 



> Mass. does not recognize the National Registry.


Again, this is false. 

The following very clearly spells out reciprocity for NREMT applicants. Taking a practical and written beats retaking the course any day of the week. 
http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/forms/certification_basic_out_of_state.pdf



As someone who still holds a valid MA EMT license that was gained based on reciprocity, I'm fairly well versed in how MA EMT reciprocity works. Reciprocity and equivalency is not the same and the majority, if not all, requires EMTs to move from out of state to complete a reciprocity process that may or may not include additional examinations. The fact that examinations are required does not mean that reciprocity does not exist. It just means that equivalency does not exist.


----------



## Macdonaldt (Apr 28, 2013)

Just Remember:

Service/Affiliation - Left Sleeve, Closer to Heart
Others               - Right Sleeve


----------

